# Cold Smoke Pro Q generator



## smiffle (May 17, 2015)

Hi Guys

I'm new to cold smoking and I bought a Pro Q cold smoke generator for a tall steel upright cabinet I have acquired. My question is why does the sawdust keep going out? I must admit it maybe a little damp but I can get the leading edge going quite easy, but when I put it in the cabinet it goes out.

Some facts are;

I live about 500 metres on a  mountain here in Hobart, Tasmania, Australia

It is coming into winter here so the air is quite cool

I'm using Tasmanian oak sawdust

The lit sawdust is placed on the bottom shelf where there is air flow.

The cabinet is about 5 foot tall and has a stack in the top

My intention is to eventually be able to smoke whole salmon and make a Christmas ham.

I look forward to hearing from anybody and promise to keep in touch from here on

Cheers

Paul Smith

(Smiff)


----------



## pineywoods (May 21, 2015)

Paul try microwaving the dust a little to dry it out. Other than that I can't really offer any help I use the AMNPS personally


----------

